# Pandigital New E-Reader



## klon99 (May 11, 2009)

Hey Guys,

Below is a link to an interesting article. Lets hear your thoughts.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-20005624-1.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20


----------



## Edge (Mar 6, 2009)

It looks pretty neat. It looks like a cheap alternative to the iPad more than an alternative for a Kindle, IMHO. For ebooks, I want to read on e-ink. My eyes prefer e-ink for long periods of reading.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Edge said:


> It looks pretty neat. It looks like a cheap alternative to the iPad more than an alternative for a Kindle, IMHO. For ebooks, I want to read on e-ink. My eyes prefer e-ink for long periods of reading.


I agree - more of an iPad alternative. And with the Android chip on board, it'll be able to tap in on all of the new Android phone apps being mad available. (I too prefer to read on an eInk device.)


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Like PP said I would buy that instead of an iPad; not as a replacement to my kindle.  Though I do like that is will do epub.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I wonder ... if I wanted to read, laying on my side, would the text switch from portrait to landscape and still be upright, while I was on my side? Or would it remain in portrait mode and be sideways like me? Some of these automatic "features" need to be made into manual features!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I like the look of it, it's very attractive, especially the colour aspect of it. But I agree, it's more of a poor man's iPad than an e-reader. The trouble with these things is that they look lovely while you're 'playing' and checking out all the features, but when you come to settle down and actually _read a book_, all you need is something that's clear and easy on your eyesight. The rest is just eye-candy, used to draw buyers in - you probably never use half the other features because you already have a device that does them better.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2010)

thanks for sharing this ..lovely link


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

The Pandigital is in the Kohl's ad today - for $159.99 after $15 rebate.  Plus an additional percentage off if you use a Kohl's card to pay.  I can't justify it.  Really.  And yet...a poor man's iPad is very appealing to me for reading my B&N books.  They're coming out with a 2G model in July with a black case.  Wonder how much more that one will be?  

But I can't justify it.  Really.....


----------

